# Rangnick (dixit) sul Milan, su Sacchi, su Gattuso.



## admin (3 Marzo 2020)

La GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, riporta le frasi celebri di Rangnick sul Milan di Sacchi, sul suo metodo e su Gattuso. 

Su Gattuso dopo Milan - Schalke:"A volte saper vincere è più difficile che saper perdere. Gattuso è stato un provocatore".

Su Sacchi e sul suo calcio:"Il mio ideale di calcio è mettere di fronte il Milan di Sacchi al resto del mondo. La mia squadra deve essere aggressiva, tenere lontano dalla porta i rivali, non giocare all’ indietro, avere velocità in possesso palla e attacchi immediati. Registravo tutte le partite del Milan, sezionavo ogni azione, imparavo. Cosa ha fatto quell’uomo per il calcio è incredibile. Se vuoi aumentare la velocità del gioco hai bisogno di menti rapide, più che di piedi veloci. Se non capisci le paure e le ambizioni dei calcia- tori, puoi smettere di allenare".

Rangnick si circonda di analizzatori delle prestazioni che controllano i giocatori prima degli allenamenti per modulare le sedute sulla condizione. Ed i nutrizionisti hanno anche introdotto menu vegani. Vengono allenati anche i nervi e la percezione. Prima di ogni partita, viene dato un programma ai giocatori: su sottofondo musicale vengono descritte le fasi pericolose della partita ed i sistemi per evitare il panico quando si è in svantaggio. E c'è la ruota della sfortuna per stabilire le multe, ovvero lavori da svolgere (ad esempio, servire i fan per tre ore allo shop). Rangnick dice:"Perché togliere tempo anziché togliere soldi dà più fastidio al giocatore".

E la punizione più temuta... QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/degrado-r...tutu-per-1-settimana-vt86898.html#post2018104

Rangnick lasciò lo Schalke dopo un esaurimento nervoso agente, successivamente, da direttore dello Sport per il gruppo Redbull.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rangnick lasciò lo Schalke dopo un esaurimento nervoso



Ha avuto un esaurimento nervoso al Torino di Germania (il palmares dello Schalke è quello) ma dovrebbe guidare il Milan...







































































Problem?


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, riporta le frasi celebri di Rangnick sul Milan di Sacchi, sul suo metodo e su Gattuso.
> 
> Su Gattuso dopo Milan - Schalke:"A volte saper vincere è più difficile che saper perdere. Gattuso è stato un provocatore".
> 
> ...



Adesso cominceranno con tutte ste panzane...

I droni di Giampollo... LOL


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, riporta le frasi celebri di Rangnick sul Milan di Sacchi, sul suo metodo e su Gattuso.
> 
> Su Gattuso dopo Milan - Schalke:"A volte saper vincere è più difficile che saper perdere. Gattuso è stato un provocatore".
> 
> ...



direi che i suoi metodi funzionano alla grande allora


----------



## bmb (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, riporta le frasi celebri di Rangnick sul Milan di Sacchi, sul suo metodo e su Gattuso.
> 
> Su Gattuso dopo Milan - Schalke:"A volte saper vincere è più difficile che saper perdere. Gattuso è stato un provocatore".
> 
> ...



E i suoi risultati in carriera lo supportano alla grande.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, riporta le frasi celebri di Rangnick sul Milan di Sacchi, sul suo metodo e su Gattuso.
> 
> Su Gattuso dopo Milan - Schalke:"A volte saper vincere è più difficile che saper perdere. Gattuso è stato un provocatore".
> 
> ...



Le solite sviolinate su presunti metodi rivoluzionari. Il prossimo Novembre-Dicembre poi arriverà l'esonero e sta volta arriverà uno tipo Ballardini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Marzo 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> direi che i suoi metodi funzionano alla grande allora



ahahahahahahh!!!! ho pensato la stessa cosa...questo a San Siro regge 3 giorni


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, riporta le frasi celebri di Rangnick sul Milan di Sacchi, sul suo metodo e su Gattuso.
> 
> Su Gattuso dopo Milan - Schalke:"A volte saper vincere è più difficile che saper perdere. Gattuso è stato un provocatore".
> 
> ...



A questo punto perchè non zeman??
Se non altro avrebbe detto della juve quello che i nostri non hanno le palle di dire.


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ha avuto un esaurimento nervoso al Torino di Germania (il palmares dello Schalke è quello) ma dovrebbe guidare il Milan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pure Sacchi soffriva di stress se ricordi e prima del Milan allenava il Parma.


----------



## Black (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, riporta le frasi celebri di Rangnick sul Milan di Sacchi, sul suo metodo e su Gattuso.
> 
> Su Gattuso dopo Milan - Schalke:"A volte saper vincere è più difficile che saper perdere. Gattuso è stato un provocatore".
> 
> ...



io non voglio credere che Gazzosa per quanto incapace voglia puntare su un tipo del genere. E' ormai evidente che c'è malafede. Ma a che pro? alla fine Elliott ci perde dei soldi con un Milan così ridotto.... non capisco. Assurdo


----------



## Molenko (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ha avuto un esaurimento nervoso al Torino di Germania (il palmares dello Schalke è quello) ma dovrebbe guidare il Milan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In realtà è una boiata, una fake news che gira da anni. Rangnick ha avuto una malattia quell’anno, nessun esaurimento nervoso.


----------



## Aron (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, riporta le frasi celebri di Rangnick sul Milan di Sacchi, sul suo metodo e su Gattuso.
> 
> Su Gattuso dopo Milan - Schalke:"A volte saper vincere è più difficile che saper perdere. Gattuso è stato un provocatore".
> 
> ...



Li andiamo sempre a cercare col lanternino.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, riporta le frasi celebri di Rangnick sul Milan di Sacchi, sul suo metodo e su Gattuso.
> 
> Su Gattuso dopo Milan - Schalke:"A volte saper vincere è più difficile che saper perdere. Gattuso è stato un provocatore".
> 
> ...



Ecco... menu vegani... antirazzismo, uguaglianza... auto elettriche, lotta contro la lana... i cinesi non mangiano i topi... la terra è piatta... gli arbitri sono onesti.


----------



## James45 (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, riporta le frasi celebri di Rangnick sul Milan di Sacchi, sul suo metodo e su Gattuso.
> 
> Su Gattuso dopo Milan - Schalke:"A volte saper vincere è più difficile che saper perdere. Gattuso è stato un provocatore".
> 
> ...



Rangnick non è mio nemico, ma mi siederò comunque sulla riva del fiume e aspetterò.
Se poi non sarà lui ad arrivare ma altri, sarò il primo a gioirne: sarà un giorno in cui sarà dimostrato che i miracoli, al Milan, possono ancora accadere.


----------



## numero 3 (3 Marzo 2020)

Black ha scritto:


> io non voglio credere che Gazzosa per quanto incapace voglia puntare su un tipo del genere. E' ormai evidente che c'è malafede. Ma a che pro? alla fine Elliott ci perde dei soldi con un Milan così ridotto.... non capisco. Assurdo



Il " pro" è comprare 15enni a pochi euro portarli in prima squadra e rivenderli al massimo guadagno possibile.


----------



## folletto (4 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Pure Sacchi soffriva di stress se ricordi e prima del Milan allenava il Parma.



Non iniziamo con questi paragoni dai, Sacchi era Sacchi ed aveva Baresi, Maldini, Tassotti, Costacurta, Evani, Ancelotti, Donadoni, Gullit, Van Basten.......Rangnick come migliore elemento della rosa avrà un terzino sinistro che non sa difendere (se non andrà via a giugno).
Con questi personaggi fuori dal mondo (vedi anche Giampy) e con una squadra di ragazzotti impauriti si rischia il tracollo, altro che modello Lipsia e boiate varie. 
Gazidis, se qualcuno non si sbriga a comprare sta società, sarà il nostro carnefice.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Marzo 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Li andiamo sempre a cercare col lanternino.



Giampragnik


----------



## overlord (4 Marzo 2020)

Black ha scritto:


> io non voglio credere che Gazzosa per quanto incapace voglia puntare su un tipo del genere. E' ormai evidente che c'è malafede. Ma a che pro? alla fine Elliott* ci perde dei soldi *con un Milan così ridotto.... non capisco. Assurdo



Dipende ... l'importante sarebbe capire di chi sono i soldi con cui "ELLI" ha rilevato una società a meno della metà del suo valore perché un co jo ne cinese ha perso tutte le centinaia di milioni che aveva investito, arrivati da paradisi fiscali, per un pagamento di una rata da 20/30 milioni (vado a memoria...i numeri possono variare leggermente). Poi sto co jo ne menzionato è sparito a fare grigliate in spiaggia come se avesse perso una scommessa pizza e birra con gli amici mentre Edilnord inizia la sua rincorsa alla serie A.


----------



## overlord (4 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, riporta le frasi celebri di Rangnick sul Milan di Sacchi, sul suo metodo e su Gattuso.
> 
> Su Gattuso dopo Milan - Schalke:"A volte saper vincere è più difficile che saper perdere. Gattuso è stato un provocatore".
> 
> ...



Tra il menu vegano, l'analisi comportamentale, l'allenamento dei nervi col veleno, il sottofondo musicale, gli analizzatori......credo che con questo nuovo maestro hanno voluto fare un mega riassunto delle gestioni Montella/Gattuso/Giampaolo. Con l'aggiunta delle punizioni col tutù! Evviva


----------

